# Car & Truck Show for Habitat for Humanity, Warrenton VA



## 05on20s (Sep 25, 2012)

*Car & Truck Show for Habitat for Humanity, Warrenton VA October 6th*

Hello, 

A gentleman at Chic-fl-a put me and a coworker on to your site. We are putting together a small car show for Greystone Inc & Habitat for Humanity out in Warrenton,VA. If anyone is interested let me know. We wanted to start pushing this earlier but stuff happens. Here is the info:

****Those in the DMV area interested in showing off your vehicle, Greystone Inc with Habitat for Humanity & others are sponsoring a car show at the Home Depot in Warrenton, VA. Proceeds go to Habitat for Humanity so they can continue to help those in need. Spread the word, Shine them up and roll them out! You will not want to miss this one!! ***

Saturday, October 6, 2012
Warrenton Home Depot
267 Alwington Boulevard, Warrenton, VA 20186
10am-2pm Rain or Shine
Pre-Registration Required - Limit 75 vehicles
****Day of registration now available****

Car & Truck show for Habitat for Humanity


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

interesting!


----------

